# O'Skool miter gauge fence



## wayneh (Nov 15, 2019)

I got my table saw free from a curb alert on Craigslist. I pulled up and grabbed it just as the scrappers' truck rounded the corner in the next block!

Of course it had a dull blade and no accessories but the price was right. An upside of that means I can add upgrades without being tempted to "get by" with the original, crappy blade and miter gauge. I have a nice miter chop saw and have not been in a hurry to get a miter gauge for the table saw. I built myself a sled for the table saw but I'm in a project now where the sled isn't an option and so I need a decent miter gauge even just to cut 90°. 

The price on this model dropped to ~$72 a few days ago and so I pulled the trigger.
O'Skool
















It's got a 4-1/2 star rating on Amazon. I haven't actually used this tool yet but I'm very impressed with the heft, the build quality, and at least an appearance of high quality and precision. One feature I like is that there are 4 spring-loaded ball bearings in the bar that adjust so you can tweak it to fit your table slot. With those dialed in, it's super solid. I'm looking forward to using it.

The Kreg equivalent is also an awesome looking (and highly rated) tool and also came down in price to ~$81 recently. I may well have bought that one if I had known about the price!


----------

